
For decades, Garfield telephones kept washing ashore in France. Now we know why - TheAuditor
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/03/29/decades-garfield-telephones-kept-washing-ashore-france-now-mystery-has-been-solved/
======
ncmncm
Remarkably, we don't. There was obviously a shipping container, but nobody has
found it yet. So all we have is what we had: lots of washed up phone
fragments.

